# Highest protein foods?



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I was wondering what foods have the highest proteins? I saw Evo Weight Management with 52%!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

as far as I know, the EVO line has the highest protein %'s available. I think someone is probably splitting hairs on EVO vs. Orijen though. Flip a coin or let what your dog does best on be your determining factor. Both excellent high protein foods. Weight mgmt lines have always seemed kind of gimicky to me...if you need your dog to lose weight, feed them less and exercise them more.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My two labs are currently eating the weight management formula EvO and are doing really well on it. I like the fact the less carbs and the calorie content. All foods are labeled with titles such as~ large breed, small breed, wieght management, senior and yep they are gimmics to get people to buy them. Just look at the ingredients and the analysis on the foods! I like the weight management protein content and the carb factor. works for my labs very well! My other two I have the evo small bites chicken and large chicken kibbles and red meat large kibbles! They are doing well on it !


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Is the weight management a large bite kibble or a small bite? We have the chihuahua and Chelsy on the small bites (because they are little dogs) but Shadey eats the big bites EVO. I may try him on the weight management EVO if your labs like it. He's almost 4 1/2 now and is getting some rolls around the neck. Once he moves in with us in two weeks he will get a lot more exercise then he did at the kids apartment so he should lose some weight (He LOVES our acre yard to run in) but he and Rocky might like to try the weight management food if it is big bites.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> I was wondering what foods have the highest proteins? I saw Evo Weight Management with 52%!


IMHO, EVO has the highest protein out there, with Orijen right behind it. :smile:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I was wondering what foods have the highest proteins? I saw Evo Weight Management with 52%!



But the fat content is non existent. In my opinion, weight management foods are gimmicks. Dogs need protein....dogs need fat. It's up to you to control their weight. A dog will eat.......and eat..........and eat......and.....



Yes, people will split on this between Orijen and Evo. Orijen 6 fish is 44% Protein and 18% fat. Evo Chicken/Turkey and Evo Red are 42% Protein and 22% fat. Evo calculates out to more calories than Orijen....anywhere between 50 and 60 cals per cup more.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> Is the weight management a large bite kibble or a small bite? We have the chihuahua and Chelsy on the small bites (because they are little dogs) but Shadey eats the big bites EVO. I may try him on the weight management EVO if your labs like it. He's almost 4 1/2 now and is getting some rolls around the neck. Once he moves in with us in two weeks he will get a lot more exercise then he did at the kids apartment so he should lose some weight (He LOVES our acre yard to run in) but he and Rocky might like to try the weight management food if it is big bites.


The weight management is not as big as the large bite EVO. It reminds me of like an eraser on a pencil but it is a double size eraser on a pencil head. The small bites I have and it is a bit bigger than these. So how to explain it~its like 1/2 the size of the large bites so in between the small bites and large. My labs do like it and will eat it dry and if I mix it with wet in the evening! But then again they are labs and well as you know they will eat anything haha! My other two the beagle is fussy he likes the chicken evo but I bought him the small bites which he does like but go figure he's been eating my ori peis large bite chicken ! I bought the same exact EVO chicken in small and large they have switched those silly dogs! They are eating each others haha! But the weight management I do like for the labs the size they like its not large its not small its right in the middle!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> The weight management is not as big as the large bite EVO. It reminds me of like an eraser on a pencil but it is a double size eraser on a pencil head. The small bites I have and it is a bit bigger than these. So how to explain it~its like 1/2 the size of the large bites so in between the small bites and large. My labs do like it and will eat it dry and if I mix it with wet in the evening! But then again they are labs and well as you know they will eat anything haha! My other two the beagle is fussy he likes the chicken evo but I bought him the small bites which he does like but go figure he's been eating my ori peis large bite chicken ! I bought the same exact EVO chicken in small and large they have switched those silly dogs! They are eating each others haha! But the weight management I do like for the labs the size they like its not large its not small its right in the middle!


so its bigger than the small and smaller than the large?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

wags said:


> So how to explain it~its like 1/2 the size of the large bites so in between the small bites and large.





RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so its bigger than the small and smaller than the large?


....as the post clearly stated, yes.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I am not putting my dog on a weight management food. He is at his optimal weight, I was just wondering what foods have the highest protein % that's all. I was surprised to see the EVO weight formula at such a high %, but I did feel like fat at 15% was a bit low. Besides sooner ather than later, I'm switching my boy to raw.

It seems like Orijen and some other high quality foods have lowered their protien %.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> ....as the post clearly stated, yes.


well it wasnt clear to me so back off.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I was wondering what foods have the highest proteins? I saw Evo Weight Management with 52%!


EVO's as high as it gets.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well it wasnt clear to me so back off.


LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well it wasnt clear to me so back off.


Play nice children...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so its bigger than the small and smaller than the large?


Ok are you trying to be funny or your just messing with me?
And I was replying to chowder here!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well it wasnt clear to me so back off.


 back off? All I did was answer your question. The rude defensive reactions are getting really old really fast.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> Ok are you trying to be funny or your just messing with me?
> And I was replying to chowder here!


the way you described it confused me. its not a big deal, its clear now.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> LOL!!! :biggrin:


i still cant believe evo WM is 52. is it lower in carbs?


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i still cant believe evo WM is 52. is it lower in carbs?


It's only 15% fat where the other Evo formulas are 22% fat.

Weight management comes from the dog owner, not the dog food. I really think this food is gimmicky.

I like Evo, but Orijen fits the lifestyle of my dogs so much better. In my opinion, Evo is for super dogs, Orijen is for everyday dogs :smile:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> It's only 15% fat where the other Evo formulas are 22% fat.
> 
> Weight management comes from the dog owner, not the dog food. I really think this food is gimmicky.
> 
> I like Evo, but Orijen fits the lifestyle of my dogs so much better. In my opinion, Evo is for super dogs, Orijen is for everyday dogs :smile:



LOL my dog is definitely not a superdog, and he does well on both.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> It's only 15% fat where the other Evo formulas are 22% fat.
> 
> Weight management comes from the dog owner, not the dog food. I really think this food is gimmicky.
> 
> I like Evo, but Orijen fits the lifestyle of my dogs so much better. In my opinion, Evo is for super dogs, Orijen is for everyday dogs :smile:


Funny.....I like Orijen too, but my 13 year old Lhasa is allergic to salmon and EVO is the only grain free I can find without salmon in it so she gets EVO. Believe me, she is FAR from a super dog....she had back surgery and has a real problem moving her back legs somedays. But since I put her on the grain free, she has grown all her hair back on her face and back, even after one vet told me it was caused by Cushings disease! 

I would like to put her on Orijen but when she got into Rocky's bowl of it, she had bloody diarhea for three days and we almost had to rush her to the vets. Salmon just REALLY doesn't agree with the poor dog and every dog food uses it. :frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

all breed specific, or senior, or large breed or small breed, or weight management or any of the different types of lables is a marketing gimmick, but you have to go with the type of food you trust manufacture wise and ingredient wise. I feed different protein sources , different brands of foods, and I rotate frequently for my dogs, they do good on these frequent changes which is a good thing for all dogs! Right now the weight management EVO is working well for my dogs I like the low calorie count the lower carb effect , its 30% less fat and 20% more protein which is great for my labs, and the first 4 ingredients are a meat source. I just like the honesty in the natura company and the high quality of their food! I could feed this to all the dogs with no problems!

and of course weight management is something that has to be controlled by the owner of the dog! And thats what I am achieving! yeah!:biggrin:


----------

